
When Should I Incorporate?  - georgecmu
http://www.copelandfirm.com/startup-law/entity-formation/when-should-i-incorporate/
======
chrisduesing
It should be noted that point 4 "Raising Money" applies in the case of being
accepted in to a startup incubator as well. I am currently working with my
lawyer and accountant because I was not incorporated before I was accepted to
a program that included financing. I am essentially going to have to "buy" my
shares with the software I developed, but my cofounder is going to need to be
issued options to avoid this entire mess, so she will be leaving a small
amount of money on the table.

